# Can I Make Cannabutter With A Male Plant?



## jlcripi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi I got a male plant and I was wondering if I can use the leaves and sticks to do cannabuteer?


----------



## dinobelly (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely.

Get yourself a big tub of Country Crock and toss that and the entire plant (roots & all) into a Cuisinart and pulse for about 45 seconds.

Spread it on your toast in the morning and hold on tight.


----------



## damn gorgeous (Mar 21, 2011)

absolutely 
but if you did try I wanna know if it tastes good, and if i wanna try 
just wanna make sure first before I try, lol

If the words "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness" don't include the right to experiment with your own consciousness, then the Declaration of Independence isn't worth the hemp it was written on.

http://confederatejesus.com/back-story-3/


----------



## akgrown (Mar 21, 2011)

dinobelly said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Get yourself a big tub of Country Crock and toss that and the entire plant (roots & all) into a Cuisinart and pulse for about 45 seconds.
> 
> Spread it on your toast in the morning and hold on tight.


Can I ask do you get your recipe from a retarded children's book because this is not how you make cannabis butter at all. Margerine actually makes horrible canna spread. To the OP yes you can make butter from males but I would only use the parts that have tric's. Most people do not have luck with male butter because there is usually not enough trichs developed on the plant by the time you pull it.


----------



## jimmy jones (Mar 21, 2011)

I found a male plant growing on by bosses property. It was 17 oz dry. Made three pounds of butter. Didn't taste that great but it did the trick.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread but I'm going to make some in 4 days and if I find this thread again I will post some pics. (btw I just about found this thread)


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 26, 2015)

Updates? Are you still high from it? Did you die?


----------

